# The strength of the New Covenant



## StriperAddict (Feb 26, 2016)

God promising Himself? What's up with that?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 26, 2016)

I like the unity in that message. I like the promise even more.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 26, 2016)

Indeed, a unity all encompassing,
And the promise - worth all because it cost God/God - Father/Son ... everything !

How strong is the New Covenant He has provided us?


----------

